# Two That I Am Wating For!



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Recently picked up on the bay - not delivered yet!!

Mine was the only bid on the second watch - strange!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good long term investment Charles







. How many did you buy














?

I suppose the second one is a bit plain but I prefer them that way. A bit of "crazy paving" on the dial there







.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Only the one for the moment though thoughts of more had crossed my mind.

Got to agree with about crazy paving, it will be insteresting to see what condition it really is in when (?) it arrives from the Ukraine...........!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like both of them Charles; the black dial one looks really good despite the crazy-paving


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope they arrive soon and safe!


----------

